
My quest to sync up Heroku Postgres to local Postgres on Gitpod Cloud IDE - kevinhq
https://kevinhq.com/sync-up-heroku-postgres-to-local-postgres-on-gitpod-ide/
======
xupybd
What are the advantages of using a cloud based IDE. It seems like there are a
lot of downside. Most notably that getting something simple setup warrants a
blog post.

